# video en ecran de veille



## barth_polux (22 Octobre 2006)

Voila mon probléme, j'ai telechargé plusieur video de pub d'ipod et j'aimerai pouvoir les mettres en ecran de veille, es ce possible? merci a tous.....


----------



## Inor (22 Octobre 2006)

barth_polux a dit:


> Voila mon probl&#233;me, j'ai telecharg&#233; plusieur video de pub d'ipod et j'aimerai pouvoir les mettres en ecran de veille, es ce possible? merci a tous.....



Bonjour.

Enregistre ces films sur ton Mac et placent les fichiers dans :
Maison / Biblioth&#232;que / Screen Savers.
Puis, va dans :
Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me / Economiseur d'&#233;cran et choisis.
Cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2006)

Une interrogation 
la fonction "&#233;cran de veille" alias "&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran" ( le mot important est ici "&#233;conomiseur" )
a pour objectif d'&#233;conomiser le travail de l'&#233;cran ( d'en prolonger la vie )
Or une video , si tant est qu'elle soit accept&#233;e ,  ca n'&#233;conomise pas l'&#233;cran...
C'est m&#234;me plut&#244;t l'inverse....

d&#233;tail :une video c'est pas en format *.saver *
( format des &#233;conomiseurs)


----------



## CERDAN (22 Octobre 2006)

alors comment peut il s'y prendre ?


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224;, on peut essayer d'aller dans le bon forum, celui de la customisation, par exemple.
Mais je rejoins pascalformac dans son point de vue sur la question.


----------



## CBi (23 Octobre 2006)

Les screensavers ne sauvent plus grand chose de nos jours, sauf pour ceux qui ont leur Mac branch&#233; &#224; un tube cathodique, ou ceux qui utilisent un &#233;cran plasma.  

Ceci dit, en r&#233;ponse &#224; la question pos&#233;e, il y a pas mal de solutions = 
- un petit programme appel&#233; VidFreaker,
- un autre Save Hollywood
- ou une application plus cons&#233;quente (et payante) iScreensaver
Voir aussi ici pour une collection de screensavers.


----------

